
CEOs of IT companies signed a letter asking for new election in Belarus - app4soft
https://twitter.com/franakviacorka/status/1293591001660096513
======
app4soft
Link to mentioned _open letter_ (in Russian) with a list of 500+ _CEOs,
founders, devs & investors_ who signed it already.[0]

In comments on this page signing still ongoing.

[0] [https://dev.by/news/otkrytoe-pismo-it-
kompanii](https://dev.by/news/otkrytoe-pismo-it-kompanii)

